# X crashes when browsing the web.



## fvs (May 17, 2018)

I just installed FreeBSD with Mate desktop, it booted ok. But when I try to get on the web it bounced me back to desktop manager SLiM?


----------



## k.jacker (May 17, 2018)

So Xorg/mate works, but when you open your browser, Xorg or mate crashed and throws you back to slim?

I would check if other programs/browsers run stable and take a look at
/var/log/messages /var/log/Xorg.0.log.


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2018)

Changed the title of the thread to be a bit more descriptive (you'll get more and better responses). And moved the thread to the Xorg section.


----------



## fvs (May 18, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Changed the title of the thread to be a bit more descriptive (you'll get more and better responses). And moved the thread to the Xorg section.


OK, How to move post to Xorg?


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2018)

fvs said:


> OK, How to move post to Xorg?


Look at the top of the page, I already moved and changed it. The message was a statement of confirmation on my part


----------

